# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  De beste homeopathische middelen tegen hoofdpijn en migraine

## FRANCOIS580

*Hoofdpijn is ongetwijfeld één van de meest voorkomende (chronische) pijnen in ons land. Naar schatting leeft ruim 25 procent van onze bevolking met een of andere vorm van hoofdpijn. Er bestaat immers meer dan één soort hoofdpijn. Allen hebben ze een ding gemeen: hoofdpijn kan soms zwaar en bijzonder pijnlijke uithalen. Om die soms langdurige hoofdpijn te verzachten grijpen velen naar pijnstillers, maar dat is lang niet de beste manier om van hoofdpijn verlost te raken. Er bestaan heel wat natuurlijke middelen om hoofdpijn aan te pakken. Maak hier kennis met de beste homeopathische middelen tegen hoofdpijn!* 


In vele gevallen verstoort hoofdpijn ons sociale leven en zeker onze levenskwaliteit. Ondanks al deze vervelende en pijnlijke symptomen die hoofdpijn veroorzaakt, is het in principe geen ziekte, maar een symptoom van een of onderliggende aandoening, meestal stress. In veruit de meeste gevallen zijn de oorzaken van hoofdpijn nochtans niet direct vast te stellen. Er bestaan immers vele soorten hoofdpijn. In sommige gevallen is er een duidelijke oorzaak van hoofdpijn zoals een ernstige onsteking van je voorhoofdsholte als gevolg van een val of in erg zeldzame gevallen van een hersenaandoening. In veruit de meeste gevallen en zeker bij migraine en spanningshoofdpijn zijn de oorzaken veel moeilijker te achterhalen. Spanningshoofdpijn wordt meestal gelinkt aan stress en dan gaat de hoofdpijn meestal gepaard met gespannen en stijve nekspieren. Migraine, de ernstigste vorm van hoofdpijn, is een gans ander verhaal. Migraine is voor een deel erfelijk. Het komt in bepaalde families opvallend meer voor dan in andere, en vooral vrouwen zijn er het slachtoffer van. Migraine gaat meestal samen met braken en een overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid.

*Lichamelijk en psychisch*

De vele vormen van hoofdpijn hebben verschillende oorzaken en die kunnen zowel van lichamelijke als van psychische aard zijn. Omgevingsfactoren spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol.


De ene hoofdpijn is duidelijk de andere niet. Er bestaan verschillende soorten hoofdpijn, die dan ook een verschillende aanpak vragen

*Extra tips van de homeopaat:.../...*

*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/de-beste-homeopathische-middelen-tegen-hoofdpijn/#.VM39W2iG-Sp

----------


## Flogiston

Even los van het artikel - heb je het nu over homeopathie, over natuurgeneeskunde of over fytotherapie?

Die drie worden vaak door elkaar gebruikt, terwijl het toch echt heel verschillende dingen zijn.

Flogiston

----------

